# Kayak Fishing Essentials



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey all, I have created a post on all the Essentials for Kayak Fishing. This is just what I believe to be the essentials and will make another post soon on what extras I take with me. Let me know if you think I should add anything or what you take with you. Leave comments on the blog as well. Tight Lines!!!

http://makoslayer.blogspot.com/2013/05/equipment-essentials.html


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

This page can't be displayed


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

http://makoslayer.blogspot.com/2013/05/equipment-essentials.html


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

chest2head&glassy said:


> http://makoslayer.blogspot.com/2013/05/equipment-essentials.html


Thank You!!!

Yes, that is the link and I bought a domain so its 

www.makoslayer.com rather than the blogspot address


----------

